# Snapper season is a Monday



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

The 2015 red snapper season is a Monday. 

It doesn't just start on Monday June 1st, it also ends of Monday June 1st.

Yet, the newly created for-hire sector, historically responsible for a minority of the rec landings, are gifted 33X more days to fish than every other American Gulf recreational angler is given.

I guess their arcane models show that we would overfish our quota if our season was a Saturday.

We have officially arrived at the peak of the insanity called federal fisheries management.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

basically, they are making it a catch and release sport for the private angler.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Wonder how the states are going to respond.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

The response needs is to push state waters out to 21 fathoms and tell the feds to pound it.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

feelin' wright said:


> The response needs is to push state waters out to 21 fathoms and tell the feds to pound it.


Great idea but all states especially Alabama are beholding to the feds for money to safeguard the waters. I really wish the states would just say on enforcement money and the CG would just stick to rescuing those in need, that is the way it is supposed to be.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

The total arrogance of it all. They're OUR fish. Why even have a season?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Reel Sick said:


> Wonder how the states are going to respond.


I know how Texas responds....


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Need to put together a lobby. 

No money, no honey.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Like *Ragnar* Danneskjöld's : We should all become pirates and take the fish and give them to the rightful owners: The people :

What total and utter B U L L S H I T


I am John Gault :thumbsup:


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

What's the link to this info? Can't find anything...


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

To make it worse, if Alabama extends the season, Alabama waters are only 3 miles out. Sure hope my 2 snapper for the year will not hurt the population !


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Sounds to me that since the rec. anglers cant spend there days fishing for them maybe it should be spent blockading the passes so that the for hire guys cant either. I think a little piracy is in order to get some attention of those who matter. 
:cursing: :furious: irate:


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

damn
Whyme
Mako My Day


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

aquatic argobull said:


> What's the link to this info? Can't find anything...


http://myfwc.com/media/2981274/15A1-GulfRedSnapperDraftRulePresentation.pdf


----------



## Tiretyme (Sep 29, 2014)

Probably be 6'-8' seas that day


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Federal - 1 day. That's rediculous ! they have no clue what or how much is in those waters outside of the state.


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

I say we just follow the "special" charter boats around and fish with them all day in our private boats.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

jcasey said:


> Federal - 1 day. That's rediculous ! they have no clue what or how much is in those waters outside of the state.


It is not about actual numbers to them. It is about taking from one group and giving to another. It is all about their agenda, not statistics.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I'm not sure why we're surprised that they have the balls to slap us in the face with ludacris, corrupt, and shameful management decisions. They do it all the time.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

johnboatjosh said:


> I'm not sure why we're surprised that they have the balls to slap us in the face with ludacris, corrupt, and shameful management decisions. They do it all the time.


I'm not surprised one iota. It has been published on NOAA web page since 2004 - 2005, as to exactly what their goal was for the recreational fishermen and women.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Nothing in history has ever happened because of a bunch of people bitching. I say everyone organize, set a date, and all go and fill their boats with red snapper and continue to do so until something is done. Refuse to stop, pay fines, don't show to court. They can't punish those who refuse to be punished. See who cares about a fish the most. A few will be made examples of, but they'll get the point...if I'm hungry and want to eat a fish, I'm not asking anyone if I can. I'm no poacher, but I have my limits. You keep drawing lines in the sand and they'll keep stepping over them.


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

You are correct - they seem to have forgotten that Prohibition didn't work.


----------



## wanabe fishing (Sep 28, 2007)

BlueH20Fisher said:


> Nothing in history has ever happened because of a bunch of people bitching. I say everyone organize, set a date, and all go and fill their boats with red snapper and continue to do so until something is done. Refuse to stop, pay fines, don't show to court. They can't punish those who refuse to be punished. See who cares about a fish the most. A few will be made examples of, but they'll get the point...if I'm hungry and want to eat a fish, I'm not asking anyone if I can. I'm no poacher, but I have my limits. You keep drawing lines in the sand and they'll keep stepping over them.


As long as we are fantasying here let's organize a national movement to boycott buying red snapper at restaurants, grocery stores, fish markets, etc. If the commercial fishers can't sell their snapper then maybe they will quit influencing the government to limit private anglers catch.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Give bureaucrats a little power and this is the result.Just follow the money. The red snapper population must be near extinction with only one day open...


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

What did you expect from a government who cant understand the simple idea of not spending more than you don't have coming in. 

The only thing statistical about the red snapper are the seasons-the last 10 years the allowed days get shorter and shorter and the limits have become less and less. As someone mentioned earlier that this was their plan all along, they slowly decrease so the "shock factor" is not so bad as if they cut it to nothing in one year.

Meanwhile anybody who has dropped a bottom rig in the past five years has noticed the increasing abundance of snapper out there.

Everybody is so focused on snapper that they aren't noticing that the same is happening to grouper, trigs, etc. They are next in line!

I have sat behind and read posts and all the bitching but now its time to really come up with some plan of action-however drastic it may seem-bc calling a local politician is not gonna do a damn thing! We shouldn't have to spend money to get them to work in our favor. I already spend money on out of state liscense, fuel taxes, property taxes, etc etc etc!

If I was a boat manufacturer who specialized in the 20 something foot center console I would be worrying my ass off right now! Who in their right mind is gonna buy a average $50k boat for a handful of days a year to fish.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

You're right wannabe, our nation exists because of men fantasizing instead of revolting and rebeling. There are no instances in history books where a bunch of folks bitched on the interweb forums and changed something. "We the people" have to stop accepting what someone is willing to give us and stand up for what is ours in the first place. Definition of insanity is doing the same things and hoping for different results. So keep writing letters and calling and traveling to speak on deaf ears. The people complaining about not enough days to fish are same ones to jump behind law enforcement when they bust a guy for keeping a couple fish to eat out of season. If they make laws that turn me into a criminal...that's what I'll be. Why don't you go turn in your guns and fishing equipment voluntarily and make their lives easier.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

wanabe fishing said:


> As long as we are fantasying here let's organize a national movement to boycott buying red snapper at restaurants, grocery stores, fish markets, etc. If the commercial fishers can't sell their snapper then maybe they will quit influencing the government to limit private anglers catch.


This won't work. The commercial guys will still catch the fish and export them to China.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

BlueH20Fisher said:


> Refuse to stop, pay fines, don't show to court. They can't punish those who refuse to be punished. .



It's pretty embarrassing (and very expensive) to be hauled away to jail for a failure to appear warrant. And, you can sit in the jail saying to yourself: "I'm not really being punished. I like sitting here day after day"

All over a few fish? If you want to eat snapper that bad, take a grill out on the boat and bring them home in your tummy.


----------



## mako22 (Feb 4, 2015)

That is from Florida site. Feds last update; http://gulfcouncil.org/news_resources/Press Releases/January 2015 Council update PR.pdf


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

After this bull$hit RS season, I wonder if they will come out next year and say that we over fished our quota. Therefore we will have no season. What a load of BS. :hammer2:


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

What happened to the great season outcast posted just a few days ago ?


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

dsaito said:


> What happened to the great season outcast posted just a few days ago ?


Probably state water. Plenty of snapper in state water.


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

It's all bull chit anyhow. But that thread seems to have vanished now. Maybe Outcast will chime in


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

I haven't targeted a red snapper in years. Could care less about them. It's more principle to me. As someone stated, this is the start. Standing up for what's right isn't embarassing to me...if it was organized they couldn't get everyone, and if they knew it would happen again, they'd get the point pretty quick. How much tax payer money would they spend to jail hundreds of otherwise, law abiding fisherman? They cave to the commercial and cfh guys because they are willing to fight for their way of life. Basic bully mentality. They'll keep taking from those that don't fight back. By the time you hear about the laws, your comments are just a formality...you really never had a chance.


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

If/when AM 40 is signed by the Secretary of Commerce, multiple lawsuits will be filed and much will be uncovered as to how we got to this debacle.

Could be jail time for some of the scofflaws serving(?) on the Gulf Council - 3 caught not reporting to the DOC their affiliation to commercial interests, GC members illegally lobbying of Congressmen, LOTS of money floating around to push this agenda that has brought us to this point to try to justify their illegal actions.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Tom Hilton said:


> Yet, the newly created for-hire sector, historically responsible for a minority of the rec landings, are gifted 33X more days to fish than every other American Gulf recreational angler is given.
> 
> I guess their arcane models show that we would overfish our quota if our season was a Saturday.


I look forward to seeing the catch landing numbers after this season. Will be interested to see how they fudge the numbers to justify giving the Fed Boats that allotment even though the whole TAC will be overfished by the state seasons. Well, that's what happened last year with the state seasons, we overfished thew TAC with just the state seasons right? So assuming that happens again, where is the % coming from for the for hire fleet? It just doesn't add up, and if we are forced to stick to the MRIP numbers then there should be no TAC left for the rec side after that. Somehow, we now have a TAC worth over 100%.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

No advancement (change) in technology, government, civil liberty, personal freedom, literature, art or human rights has ever been made by people following the set guidelines or rules. It may seem crazy to get yourself in any trouble over a fish, but to let it slide means next time you're thinking about the trouble you may get into because you didn't want to have a burger for dinner. I used to laugh at my father when he would joke that someday people would charge for air and yet it's commonplace today.

The main thing people have got to keep in mind is "organize." These computers we're on let us reach out and touch people from all over the world. For the right people, reaching out and organizing those who have a stake or concern in the management of what comes out of the Gulf should not be too far fetched.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Definitely need to organize, I don't do face book but would be willing to start if it would help spread the word. I guess what bothers me the most is the lack of silence from the locals in the coastal towns, if we could get them to scream the politicos would listen. Think of how much the rec families spend in OB and the like, the mayor even begged for Amd 40, so as far as I am concerned he is against us, just like Zekes, maybe it's time to take the fight local.


----------



## T-total (Jan 14, 2015)

So..,,, who's going to be filing all the lawsuits?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Snapper*

What I posted was correct. Tom Hilton is referring to federal season. I was referring to the state season. The meeting I went to last week was a FWC meeting not federal. I want everyone that is concerned about this fishery to be at the snapper workshop scheduled for March 9 in Pensacola. I have not gotten the time or place but when I do I will post it. This news of a one day federal season is not new. They have been saying that for months. The state has proven that they will work with us. If anyone wants to talk to me about it I will be glad to explain what I know. Too much to post on here.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Welcome to America.
Land of the free. 
Pay us money for your license, but you can't keep no fish.
Have a great day...


.


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

The problem is, that the one day season most likely was based on last year's scenario for state seasons - with Florida going to a 70 day season, we are most likely looking at a 0 day season while the for-hire boats will still get their 33 days or whatever.

Not blaming Florida, just observing the idiocy called federal fisheries management.

Personally, I would like to see Florida go to a 365 day state season - THAT would create the need for a TRUE answer to our dilemma (which sector separation certainly is NOT).


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

outcast said:


> What I posted was correct. Tom Hilton is referring to federal season. I was referring to the state season. The meeting I went to last week was a FWC meeting not federal. I want everyone that is concerned about this fishery to be at the snapper workshop scheduled for March 9 in Pensacola. I have not gotten the time or place but when I do I will post it. This news of a one day federal season is not new. They have been saying that for months. The state has proven that they will work with us. If anyone wants to talk to me about it I will be glad to explain what I know. Too much to post on here.


I want to talk to you. PM sent.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

So go to Sexton Seafood in Destin and see all the Red Snapper piled up, but I can't go catch one now..... we have to boycott and raise hell....


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

We've gone down this road before, but here's my recollection. 7 snappers, no size limit year round. (first rule) 5 snappers 14" year round. 4 snappers 16" April 15-Nov?
2 snappers 16" June 1st-Sept 9. (That still didn't make them happy) 2 snappers June 1st - 30th ..... Then last year 9 days in Federal waters. This year one? Nice job Pew, EDF, and all the other dic smokers.


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Years ago some where calling for game fish status. They said no there is plenty of fish for both commercial and recreational fisherman. Now look at us.

Another problem is everyone had their own opinion and that still continues in large part today. Everyone would need to work together , and that would take concessions by some for the greater good. 

Im not glad I sold my boat, but this makes it a little easier to swallow.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm sure our Congressman Jeff Miller is all over this................


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

I sure don't know the answer.
It is easy to see the problem.
It's kind of like monopoly.
You own very little, but somehow your still in the game. 
My thoughts, Catch Red Snapper In Federal waters out of season and release them in state waters.
Don't buy any fishing license and take a year off.
Picket at the docks of catch share boats.
Picket at seafood retailers that sell property stolen from the rightful owner.
Hell I don't know 
I do know "united we could hurt them.
The question is how?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Jet fishin said:


> I sure don't know the answer.
> It is easy to see the problem.
> It's kind of like monopoly.
> You own very little, but somehow your still in the game.
> ...


All I know is what I stand forcsnd will continue doing until things get right. First and most important, snapper is not a life sustaining commodity. There is other seafood to eat. If everybody would boycott snapper in markets, restaurants, wholesalers, retailers...or any other source that sells it....there would not be a market for it. If a seller has a product that cannot be sold, what happens? He does not buy it anymore, if you catch snapper to sell it and it doesn't sell...you better think about catching something else. If charters that are allowed to catch for clients and clients did not support the charters that did so....no more snapper charters. Sure it will take a while. How long depends on how many individuals participate. My family has been doing this for over two years now. We can survive without snapper until these unscrupulous lawmakers change things and straighten this nightmare out. I also let these agencies/representatives know by letter that I'm not supporting any of their actions or agendas until its corrected. Just my 2¢!!


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Well I can say is. My kids will have a lot of fun feeding the dolphins this year. We just love how they turn side ways and wag their fins and eat eat eat.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Mac1528 said:


> All I know is what I stand forcsnd will continue doing until things get right. First and most important, snapper is not a life sustaining commodity. There is other seafood to eat. If everybody would boycott snapper in markets, restaurants, wholesalers, retailers...or any other source that sells it....there would not be a market for it. If a seller has a product that cannot be sold, what happens? He does not buy it anymore, if you catch snapper to sell it and it doesn't sell...you better think about catching something else. If charters that are allowed to catch for clients and clients did not support the charters that did so....no more snapper charters. Sure it will take a while. How long depends on how many individuals participate. My family has been doing this for over two years now. We can survive without snapper until these unscrupulous lawmakers change things and straighten this nightmare out. I also let these agencies/representatives know by letter that I'm not supporting any of their actions or agendas until its corrected. Just my 2¢!!


Nah. The government will subsidize the red snapper.  Or export it to China for .10cents a pound while still giving the commercial boat top dollar. Raise our liscense fees to pay for the difference, and close all other seasons while leaving them open to commercial fishing to give them more options. Heard of crop insurance... they will have gulf reef fish insurance for those fish harvested but not able to get sold due to low demand-all on the taxpayer dollar :lol:


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

kmerr80 said:


> Nah. The government will subsidize the red snapper.  Or export it to China for .10cents a pound while still giving the commercial boat top dollar. Raise our liscense fees to pay for the difference, and close all other seasons while leaving them open to commercial fishing to give them more options. Heard of crop insurance... they will have gulf reef fish insurance for those fish harvested but not able to get sold due to low demand-all on the taxpayer dollar


Oh that's a possibly...if you let them! Something needs to be done...I'm doing something now, not just talking about it. Got another idea to put into action?


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Mac1528 said:


> Oh that's a possibly...if you let them! Something needs to be done...I'm doing something now, not just talking about it. Got another idea to put into action?



Don't get me wrong I agree entirely-my wheels are turning just no light bulb yet. How did the gays get marriage laws changed...whatever route they went seems to be working

and yes like you I stopped ordering snapper (when I rarely go out to eat) for that reason, and grouper because it always ends up being that damn swag fish or whatever its called.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

kmerr80 said:


> Don't get me wrong I agree entirely-my wheels are turning just no light bulb yet. How did the gays get marriage laws changed...whatever route they went seems to be working


They found a friendly judge, just as the CFH guys did, that is all it takes.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

tbaxl said:


> They found a friendly judge, just as the CFH guys did, that is all it takes.


Well that's partly right. But remember the demonstrations that everyone was picking on me? They united, they protested, they banned non gay friendly establishments, they filed lawsuits, they went public with their demands, they introduced themselves into mass media, they sought sympathy for themselves against those that done them injustice...should I continue? Get the point? Its called action, and they are still taking action!!


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Exactly! Kind of where I was headed with it...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

You mean these threads haven't fixed it yet?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

MrFish said:


> You mean these threads haven't fixed it yet?


Oh...To some it has! Recs have been conversing with threads for how many years now while commercial have taken action!! Dang....I hate it when that happens.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Boycotting won't work, the fishing community doesn't support the seafood industry...the other 95% of the country does. Gays, minorities, women, etc. all got recognized using same tactics. Brought national attention to themselves, and were prepared to make the government act irrationally...uniting general public against the government. They were damn sure not worried about being embarrassed. Keep targeting the commercial and cfh guys, that's exactly what they want. This isn't as serious as women's rights or civil rights, but it probably wouldn't go near as far either. If recs made good on a few threats, the Feds would realize pretty quick they'd have to compromise.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

BlueH20Fisher said:


> Boycotting won't work, the fishing community doesn't support the seafood industry...the other 95% of the country does. Gays, minorities, women, etc. all got recognized using same tactics. Brought national attention to themselves, and were prepared to make the government act irrationally...uniting general public against the government. They were damn sure not worried about being embarrassed. Keep targeting the commercial and cfh guys, that's exactly what they want. This isn't as serious as women's rights or civil rights, but it probably wouldn't go near as far either. If recs made good on a few threats, the Feds would realize pretty quick they'd have to compromise.


Won't work...well that's a positive statement right off the the bat! Oh, and the fishing community doesn't support the commercial industry? The local community probably just contributes to it. Not sure about percentages. See I'm not part of that community 335 days a year. I used to be part of it about 30 days a year. But see the boycott goes further than that. Tourist, bait, tackle, fuel, groceries, medical, condos, entertainment, restaurants, and overall tax based economy. I don't spend any money in Florida anymore...and it breaks my heart because I was raised in Florida. I know like I said...I'm only one person with a family, but I do influence my friends that way also.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

dockmaster said:


> I'm sure our Congressman Jeff Miller is all over this................


Yeah, Bill... I'm sure he chugged a "5 hour energy" and he's currently meeting with Crabcrotch, Jane Lubchenhoe, Pew, and EDF... :whistling:

It used to be that a Congressman was the last line of defense against local tyranny that came from Washington. The sad thing is that Jeff kisses enough retired military and Bible belt ass that he keeps getting elected... Nice.


----------



## waveshaper2 (Dec 10, 2013)

kmerr80 said:


> Don't get me wrong I agree entirely-my wheels are turning just no light bulb yet. How did the gays get marriage laws changed...whatever route they went seems to be working


All us rec fishermen should claim we're gay (LGBT) and the Feds wont let us catch red snapper because of our sexual orientation. Then we file a lawsuit; we would be guaranteed to win and be back in the red snapper harvesting game in no time.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

What if you went fishing and didn't bring back any RS? What if you just kept enough mingos, lanes, and porgys.... and EVERYTHING ELSE JUST FLOATED AWAY?


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

waveshaper2 said:


> All us rec fishermen should claim we're gay (LGBT) and the Feds wont let us catch red snapper because of our sexual orientation. Then we file a lawsuit; we would be guaranteed to win and be back in the red snapper harvesting game in no time.


Sorry, No can do.... I'd rather claim I'm Taliban:whistling:


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

I mean, the gulf coast fisherman, not buying red snapper from a market or restaurant won't make a difference. If all men boycott tampons, it ain't gonna matter to "always". The vast majority of fishermen I know don't buy or eat fish they don't catch.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

waveshaper2 said:


> All us rec fishermen should claim we're gay (LGBT) and the Feds wont let us catch red snapper because of our sexual orientation. Then we file a lawsuit; we would be guaranteed to win and be back in the red snapper harvesting game in no time.


You first, and I do not have your back on this one. Sorry.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I can't ever remember buying a red snapper in a restaurant or a fish market, ever...

by the way, drop by Congressman Millers wepage to see what he really cares about. If your bored type in any word to do with FISH or NMFS or RED SNAPPER in the search engine in the right hand corner...... If you want to really see results, type in Keystone Pipeline or Bengasi .....
http://jeffmiller.house.gov/


----------



## OWS (Jul 10, 2014)

Support the Decriminalization of Snapper Fishing!








https://www.facebook.com/LegalizeSnapperFishing


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

dockmaster said:


> I can't ever remember buying a red snapper in a restaurant or a fish market, ever...
> 
> by the way, drop by Congressman Millers wepage to see what he really cares about. If your bored type in any word to do with FISH or NMFS or RED SNAPPER in the search engine in the right hand corner...... If you want to really see results, type in Keystone Pipeline or Bengasi .....
> http://jeffmiller.house.gov/


Doesn't look like there is much interest there! Maybe we should call and ask.

Washington D.C.
336 Cannon House Office Building
Washington DC* 20515
Phone: (202) 225-4136
Fax: (202) 225-3414
*
Pensacola Office
4300 Bayou Blvd., Suite 13
Pensacola, Florida* 32503
Phone: 850-479-1183
Fax: 850-479-9394

Ft. Walton Beach Office
348 S.W. Miracle Strip Parkway, Suite 24
Fort Walton Beach, Florida* 32548
Phone: 850-664-1266
Fax: 850-664-0851

*
Toll Free Phone Number to District Office
Pensacola, Florida**
Phone: 866-367-1614
Fax:*


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

I've said this before but it seems they are out to make outlaws of all of us. We hunt because we are hunters and fish because we are fishermen. Just something in the DNA and so many making the laws and regs just don't understand it.

We (vast majority, at least) follow the game laws and practice conservation. But we know when we are being wronged and are being sold on something that is just not based in sound science and research. 

ANYONE who has fished in the Northern GOM in the past 5 years knows without a doubt there are more red snapper than in any of our memories. But we are told we can't keep a couple for the table while others with a particular license can?!

The investments we make in boats, tackle, gas, not only supports our genetic passions but also the communities in which we live or have invested in. How long before we say to hell with the regs and just keep few fish for the table at the risk of fines, regardless of it being June 1 or September 1?

My disgust for this nonsense is palpable.


----------



## djbradley (Jun 16, 2009)

It's a shame that they have successfully divided charter and private fishermen. It should be the two of us vs the commercial side. 

That said, has there been any stir from tackle and boat manufacturers? At some point these restrictions, if they continue, will start to hit them. It may not be much, but it would be nice to have big names in the fight. Does anyone have numbers for the economic impact of recreational fishing in this area?


----------



## ggg333 (Jan 21, 2015)

just remember one thing fillets sink


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

djbradley said:


> It's a shame that they have successfully divided charter and private fishermen. It should be the two of us vs the commercial side.
> 
> That said, has there been any stir from tackle and boat manufacturers? At some point these restrictions, if they continue, will start to hit them. It may not be much, but it would be nice to have big names in the fight. Does anyone have numbers for the economic impact of recreational fishing in this area?


It should be all of us, including commercial, fighting this together. The name of the game is "divide and conquer" and we are seeing it being played by Bobby Fisher. They have outmatched us and we are playing right into their hands. AFTCO has jumped on and I'm sure there are others, but they are not as vocal as most would like. Then again, we don't get the participation out of most of the recs, that sit on this forum bitching. We need to flood meetings and advocate our wants. We need to go to the offices of the representatives and let them know what we want. Don't just assume that someone on here is fixing it for everyone else.


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

I have a full spool of 8000 lb. line I will donate.. Any divers out there?? Makes a bad pay week after shafts replaced!! Makes a shorter season too! Been known to happen up north!!:whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

I am thinking a protest like the one in Washington might be necessary. http://www.truthandaction.org/largest-felony-civil-disobedience-rally-americas-history/


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Actually a boycott would work quite well, but it would inconvenience the fishermen. Make it public the fishing community will cook at home instead of restaurant food, order you tackle on line, and for those that trailer purchase fuel away from marinas and near by stations. For those that own real property in coastal locations you have made a big investment yet the locals take you for granted due to your inability to vote local. If you get the local establishments to feel even the slightest bit of pain they will pass that on the the elected who will finally bump it up the chain of command. That is what get things done hit the pocket book and minds change, I know mine does.
Edited this as there are a few tackle shops that are publicly opposed to sector separation, they will get my business.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

djbradley said:


> It's a shame that they have successfully divided charter and private fishermen. It should be the two of us vs the commercial side.
> 
> That said, has there been any stir from tackle and boat manufacturers? At some point these restrictions, if they continue, will start to hit them. It may not be much, but it would be nice to have big names in the fight. Does anyone have numbers for the economic impact of recreational fishing in this area?


There were a LOT of charter boats that was for this in the beginning when they thought they were going to get a larger slice of the pie. What they didn't see at the onset was not getting the same privledges as commercial. Came back and bit them in the arse. Think about the pilot program going on with several CFH guys getting to fish year round. Don't think that there isn't a line of them waiting to be involved with that. Somewhere in here (do a search) there is a listing of the CFH boats to avoid b/c of their views.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Snapper*

tbaxl Please don't order your tackle on-line. We have been hurt by these regulations in a terrible way. I have been fighting for our rights to fish. Unfortunately I am having to do it on a daily basis right now.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

outcast said:


> tbaxl Please don't order your tackle on-line. We have been hurt by these regulations in a terrible way. I have been fighting for our rights to fish. Unfortunately I am having to do it on a daily basis right now.


You I will qualify as one I will purchase from, I have only read good things about you, and it appears you are not afraid to say it is wrong for all fishermen. Thank you for keeping us updated, and for what it's worth, I don't buy enough to make or break any shop, my beef is the the silence coming from you competitors on the issue, and you guys should be on the front lines..


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Snapper*

We are definitely on the front lines. It is a risk for some but more than worth it for me. I am not afraid to state my case and do what is right


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Many an Alabama tackle store could learn a thing or two from you. Don't get me wrong, if I have to have it, they will get the business but if I have options and time, it will be bought on the way down or in my hometown. I used to only buy saltwater tackle in OB, no longer and fortunately you are only about a 30 min drive.


----------



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

The problem with our whole situation is the way that the govt is pitching this makes it look like we as rec fishermen are on the wrong side. They want it to look like we are overfishing the snapper. The easiest way to get something passed is to claim damage to animals or environment. Look at the EPA. Basically they can pass whatever law they want to under the cover of protecting the environment. When they do that all the mindless hippies automatically take the side of the protectors of the "endgagered" animals whether its true or not. 

If tomorrow you said that the red snapper were poisoning the oceans and needed to be thinned out and could convince the environmental people that it would be open season. Just gotta find the right way to get it out there!


----------

